# 22 Cans: Peter Molyneux' Curiosity erscheint am 22. August - Gewinn wird "lebensverändernd" sein.



## MichaelBonke (8. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *22 Cans: Peter Molyneux' Curiosity erscheint am 22. August - Gewinn wird "lebensverändernd" sein. * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 22 Cans: Peter Molyneux' Curiosity erscheint am 22. August - Gewinn wird "lebensverändernd" sein.


----------



## Zerth (8. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube langsam sollte man den Peter auf seinen geistigen Gesundheitszustand überprüfen.


----------



## yami-sasuke (8. Juli 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam sollte man den Peter auf seinen geistigen Gesundheitszustand überprüfen.


 
Dafür ist glaube ich schon zuspät^^


----------



## Mothman (8. Juli 2012)

Fragt sich nur für WEN die Sache "lebensverändernd" wird.


----------



## Hazard (8. Juli 2012)

Die Überraschung: Es erscheint die Nachricht "Mach was sinnvolles mit deinem Leben und verschwende es nicht auf solchen Unsinn!".


----------



## nigra (8. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, er veräppelt nur etwas die heutige Gamingbranche (pay to win Spiele).


----------



## Mothman (8. Juli 2012)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er veräppelt nur etwas die heutige Gamingbranche (pay to win Spiele).


Das heißt "ver*apple*t"!


----------



## dth-alien (8. Juli 2012)

Kann man schon Wetten abgeben ob jemand den 50.000 Pfund Meißel kauft.


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Juli 2012)

Wie man das von Molyneux kennt, fehlt doch am Ende die Hälfte der großartigen Spielfeatures, die er vorher angekündigt hat. In diesem Fall muss wohl der Gewinn dran glauben.


----------



## FirefoXXL (8. Juli 2012)

"I won the secret treasure of 'Curiosity', but I didn't even get a stupid t-shirt!"

Ich denke darauf läufts am Ende hinaus...


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Juli 2012)

Jaja, der PR Peter...  Trotzdem find ich ihn super. Der ist halt einer der Entwickler, der noch Anfang der 90er Entwickelt hat und heute noch ein bisschen Touch der 90er in die Spiele bringt..


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2012)

Der Peter braucht doch Geld, weil er dann sicher in 10 Jahren eine Reise zum Mond macht. Das Ganze wird dann unter dem Titel "Peterchens Mondfahrt" verfilmt


----------



## z3ro22 (8. Juli 2012)

klingt nach einem f2p witz ich amg ihn^^


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2012)

Ich muß da immer an diesen Comic denken: NICHTLUSTIG

Davon ab:
Aussage A: "Die Nachrichten werden darüber berichten."
Aussage B: "Nur derjenige, der den letzten Schlag ausführt, wird sehen, was drin ist."

Und wenn derjenige nun mit einem "Sach ich nich!" daherkommt, haben die Nachrichten nix zu berichten...


----------



## nigra (8. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich muß da immer an diesen Comic denken: NICHTLUSTIG
> 
> Davon ab:
> Aussage A: "Die Nachrichten werden darüber berichten."
> ...



Der Comic ist echt genial!


----------



## aliman91 (8. Juli 2012)

Sicher das der der die stärkere Waffe hat größere Gewinnchancen hat?


----------



## Meckermann (9. Juli 2012)

Klar wird das lebensverändernd: hinterher fällt man nicht mehr auf Werbelügen herein.


----------



## cydrake (9. Juli 2012)

Der ultimative "Erst0r" Post. 

Ich denke er will sehen wieviel es Leuten wert 'zu gewinnen'.
Das was er da vorhat wird warscheinlich eine Reihe von 'Psychologie-Benchmarks'.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juli 2012)

cydrake schrieb:


> Der ultimative "Erst0r" Post.
> 
> Ich denke er will sehen wieviel es Leuten wert 'zu gewinnen'.
> Das was er da vorhat wird warscheinlich eine Reihe von 'Psychologie-Benchmarks'.


 
hm, hat das Peter nicht auch irgendwo mal auch gesagt? Das er auch schauen will, wie viel Geld Leute bereit sind auszugeben?


----------



## spike00 (9. Juli 2012)

Und ich dachte schon das Sprechblasenspiel auf PC Games ist zurück lol


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2012)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Sicher das der der die stärkere Waffe hat größere Gewinnchancen hat?


 Nö, überhaupt nicht.
Damit wird der Klumpen lediglich schneller "abgebaut".

Es sei denn, der Meißel wäre so stark, daß er den Klumpen in sehr wenigen Schlägen alleine knacken kann.


----------



## Grownz (9. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja "interessant" ...

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das ein Psycho-Bench wird ...


----------



## Vordack (9. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nö, überhaupt nicht.
> Damit wird der Klumpen lediglich schneller "abgebaut".
> 
> Es sei denn, der Meißel wäre so stark, daß er den Klumpen in sehr wenigen Schlägen alleine knacken kann.



Wenn man nicht weiss wie viel "HP" der Meißel hat steigen logischerweise die Chancen daß man den letzten Schlag hat wenn man mehr Dämätsch macht.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juli 2012)

Ich find's interessant. Ich denke, der gute Peter hat sich mittlerweile endgültig vom handwerklichen Bereich der Spieleproduktion verabschiedet und versucht sich jetzt zu 100% als Künstler zu inszenieren.
Finde ich durchaus begrüßenswert. Zu viele Computerspiele sind einfach nur "Spiele", da schadet es überhaupt nicht, wenn ab und an mal ein Experiment mit künstlerischem Anspruch gestartet wird.


----------



## legion333 (9. Juli 2012)

Wär witzig wenn der 50.000 Meißel dann nen One Hit Kill macht


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich find's interessant. Ich denke, der gute Peter hat sich mittlerweile endgültig vom handwerklichen Bereich der Spieleproduktion verabschiedet und versucht sich jetzt zu 100% als Künstler zu inszenieren.
> Finde ich durchaus begrüßenswert. Zu viele Computerspiele sind einfach nur "Spiele", da schadet es überhaupt nicht, wenn ab und an mal ein Experiment mit künstlerischem Anspruch gestartet wird.


Also ich sehe darin keine Kunst. Ist vielleicht ne Gesellschafts- oder besser - Branchenkritik. Aber worin liegt denn der künstlerische Anspruch dieses Projekts? Also ich sehe da keinen. 
Aber Kunst liegt ja stets im Auge des Betrachters, also vermutlich erkenne ich es bloß nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Juli 2012)

Ich finde das recht interessant, mal sehen, was aus der Sache wird.
Wenn er Spass an diesen Experimenten hat und sehen will, wieviel Geld die Leute für so einen Unsinn ausgeben, dann sei ihm das gegönnt.


----------



## Mothman (9. Juli 2012)

Ich finde Computec sollte der PCG-Redaktion ein Budget von 250k Euro (macht man halt mal ein Vorstands-Essen weniger^^) geben, um mehrere Hammer und Meißel zu kaufen und so die Chance auf die exklusive Enthüllung des "Schatzes" erhalten. 
Wäre doch ne Top-Story: "Nur in der PCGames! Erfahrt alles über den Schatz des Peter". 
Könnte man auch als eine Art Strafarbeit einführen: "2 Wochen Steine klopfen bei Curiosity!"


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich sehe darin keine Kunst. Ist vielleicht ne Gesellschafts- oder besser - Branchenkritik. Aber worin liegt denn der künstlerische Anspruch dieses Projekts? Also ich sehe da keinen.
> Aber Kunst liegt ja stets im Auge des Betrachters, also vermutlich erkenne ich es bloß nicht.


 
Naja, vereinfacht könnte man sagen, as Ding hat keine wirkliche Funktion (Würfel klopfen ist keine wirklich ausgereifte Spielmechanik) und die Intention dahinter ist auch nicht eindeutig, sondern führt zu Diskussionen.
Also muss es Kunst (im modernen Sinn) sein.


----------



## Vordack (9. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, vereinfacht könnte man sagen, as Ding hat keine wirkliche Funktion (Würfel klopfen ist keine wirklich ausgereifte Spielmechanik) und die Intention dahinter ist auch nicht eindeutig, sondern führt zu Diskussionen.
> Also muss es Kunst (im modernen Sinn) sein.



Das mit der Funktion, okay, aber die Intention dahinter ist doch eindeutig - ihn so lange Kloppen bis einer gewinnt und den SupaDupaGewinn einstreicht...

In meinen Augen ist alles wobei es ums Gewinnen geht keine Kunst.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das mit der Funktion, okay, aber die Intention dahinter ist doch eindeutig - ihn so lange Kloppen bis einer gewinnt und den SupaDupaGewinn einstreicht...
> 
> In meinen Augen ist alles wobei es ums Gewinnen geht keine Kunst.



Aber genau darüber lässt es sich doch trefflich streiten! 

Er führt das Spielprinzip typischer (F2P)MMOs ad absurdum: eine Menge Spieler kloppt stunden-tage-wochenlang auf einen schwarzen Würfel ein, damit ein EINZIGER eine Belohnung erhält, die dazu noch nicht einmal bekannt ist, sondern nur ominös als "großartig" beschrieben wird. Um an dieses Ziel zu gelangen ist es möglich, für eine geradezu aberwitzig hohe Summe sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.

Man kann es als psychologisches Experiment sehen, aber genauso gut eben auch als Kunst.


----------



## Vordack (9. Juli 2012)

Hehe stimmt, also den Kunstteil sehe ich immer noch nicht, dafür aber ein interessantes psychologisches Experiment über Spieler von MMORPGs


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht weiss wie viel "HP" der Meißel hat steigen logischerweise die Chancen daß man den letzten Schlag hat wenn man mehr Dämätsch macht.


 Ok, "überhaupt nicht" war rein mathematisch gesehen falsch.

Angenommen, der Klumpen hätte 100 HP und ein Standardmeißel machte 1 Punkt "Schaden":
Ich haue zum Zeitpunkt X drauf, ohne zu wissen, wieviel HP der Klumpen noch hat:
Meine Chance beträgt 1:99, daß ich den entscheidenden Schlag mache.

Ich haue zum Zeitpunkt X mit dem +9 DMG Meißel drauf, ohne zu wissen, wieviel HP der Klumpen noch hat:
Meine Chance beträgt ~1:10 (9:91), daß ich den entscheidenden Schlag mache.


Wahrscheinlich wird es aber eher so aussehen:
HP: 500.000.000 Standard: 1 DMG Bonusmeißel: 500 DMG

dh: Ich haue zum Zeitpunkt X mit dem 1 DMG Meißel drauf, ohne zu wissen, wieviel HP der Klumpen noch hat:
 Meine Chance beträgt 1:500.000.000, daß ich den entscheidenden Schlag mache.

Ich haue zum Zeitpunkt X mit dem 500 DMG Meißel drauf, ohne zu wissen, wieviel HP der Klumpen noch hat:
  Meine Chance beträgt 1:1.000.000, daß ich den entscheidenden Schlag mache.

Sprich: rein mathematisch ist die Chance zwar gestiegen, aber immer noch im tausendstel Promille Bereich.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist alles wobei es ums Gewinnen geht keine Kunst.


Wikipedia:
"_Kunst ist ein menschliches Kulturprodukt, das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses._ _Das Kunstwerk steht meist am Ende dieses Prozesses, kann aber seit der Moderne auch der Prozess selbst sein._"

Und wer sagt denn, daß es um das Gewinnen geht? Der "Gewinn" ist ja nur _ein _Teil des Projektes.

Hier mal ein anderes Kunstwerk: Ausstellungs-Rezension in der VL Museen : Marco Evaristti - Helena 2006
Hier könnte man auch sagen, daß es um das Vernichten von Leben geht, dabei geht es dem Künstler laut Eigenaussage um das "Messen" der menschlichen "Dummheit".

Kunst muß übrigens keine Bedeutung haben. Die _Einstürzenden Neubauten_ haben beispielsweise mal ein "Konzert" gegeben, das mit dessen Titel "Unglaublicher Lärm" exakt beschrieben ist.
Dafür haben sie einen relativ kleinen Raum mit einer riesigen Anlage bestückt. Der Lautstärkepegel in dem Raum war so hoch, daß man dort nur mit Ohrenschutz rein durfte. Die_ Einstürzenden Neubauten_ selbst waren in einem Raum in einer anderen Etage und haben von dort die Klänge erzeugt. 
_
"It was not a concert. It was not really music. ... it  was not about sound. It was about feeling. The massive wave of sound  from those speakers (in this small room!) flattened the hairs on the  back of my arms and on my head. ... It was  not a wall of sound. A wall is something in front of you. You were  INSIDE the sound. The very air you were breathing vibrated. The eyes  shook in their sockets. I've never been attacked like this by music.__"_


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein anderes Kunstwerk: Ausstellungs-Rezension in der VL Museen : Marco Evaristti - Helena 2006
> Hier könnte man auch sagen, daß es um das Vernichten von Leben geht, dabei geht es dem Künstler laut Eigenaussage um das "Messen" der menschlichen "Dummheit".


So ein Quatsch, ganz ehrlich. Es braucht doch nicht so ein "Kunstprojekt", um so erkennen, wie "dumm" die Menschheit ist. Das hat die Menschheit ja wohl schon mehr als oft selbst bewiesen. Und die die das sehen, wissen und begreifen, die brauchen so ein Projekt nicht ... weil sie es schon wissen. Braucht da wer Selbstbestätigung, weil er sich unsicher ist?
Und die "Dummen" werden es so oder so nicht erkennen und dabei wird ihnen so ein "Kunstprjekt" auch nicht weiterhelfen. Denn sie werden es wohl kaum verstehen. Also was für einen "Sinn" macht das dann?

Und davon abgesehen, dass der Sinn garnicht erfüllt werden KANN (solche Kunst geht an dem eigentlichen Adressaten doch völlig vorbei), gibt es auch Formen der gesellschaftskritischen Kunst, bei der keine Tiere gequält werden müssen.

Es ist doch in der Kunst genauso, wie beim FIlm oder Games. Es muss halt schon was besonders "Krasses" her, damit die Kunstwelt begeistert sein kann.
So eine Form der Kunst bewirkt garnicht, außer Selbstbeweihräucherung einer bestimmten Klientel. 

Ich VERSTEHE den Gedanken dahinter. Sehe aber keine Notwendigkeit darin "Dummheit zu messen" (sehr zweifelhafte Aussage btw und stellt sich selbst auch sehr elitär hin). Ich weiß aus dem echten Leben, dass der Mensch dumm sein kann und meistens auch ist.
Dafür müssen keine Fische gequält werden. Als Nahrung ist ja okay, aber ungefragt in ein "Kunstprojekt" verbauen ... ne. Da hätte man die Fische vorher wenigstens fragen können.^^

Außerdem muss Kunst nicht anklagen oder eine "Message" haben. Kunst kann auch einfach nur schön sein und spaß machen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, ganz ehrlich. Es braucht doch nicht so ein "Kunstprojekt", um so erkennen, wie "dumm" die Menschheit ist. ...


Ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen, daß das _was man auf den ersten Blick sieht _("Gewinn" / "die Fische werden getötet") nicht unbedingt _das Wesentliche_ des jeweiligen Projektes sein muss - ganz unabhängig davon, ob das mit den Fischen jetzt moralisch vertretbar oder sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Vordack (10. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ok, "überhaupt nicht" war rein mathematisch gesehen falsch.



Es ist einfach für jeden der einen großen Meißel hat viel wahrscheinlicher daß er den letzten Schlag durchführt als für Leute die den billigen Meißel haben. Wenn der große 10 Dmg macht udn der kleine 1 Dmg dann hat man pro Schlag 10 mal so viel Chance den Endschlag auszuführen wie mit einem kleinen.

Zum Thema Kunst... "Kunst ist ein menschliches Kulturprodukt, das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses. Das Kunstwerk steht meist am Ende dieses Prozesses, kann aber seit der Moderne auch der Prozess selbst sein."

Ich habe nur mal Dein Zitat hochkopiert^^  In meinen Augen hat Geld oder Gewinn bei einem Kunstprodukt nichts zu suchen da es den kreativen Prozess beeinflusst.


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen, daß das _was man auf den ersten Blick sieht _("Gewinn" / "die Fische werden getötet") nicht unbedingt _das Wesentliche_ des jeweiligen Projektes sein muss - ganz unabhängig davon, ob das mit den Fischen jetzt moralisch vertretbar oder sinnvoll ist.


Wenn es nicht das Wesentlich ist, warum findet man dann keine andere Möglichkeit seine "Message" an den Mann zu bringen? Dass es ausgerechnet Goldfische waren ist nicht wesentlich (Goldfische sind vermutlich einfach am billigsten^^). Aber dass es Lebewesen waren, ist sehr wohl wesentlich. 

Genauso ist der versprochene Gewinn auch ein eigentlich wesentlich. Denn ohne diesen wäre das Projekt ja nicht das, was es ist. Die Aussicht auf den "lebensverändernden" Gewinn soll ja der Antrieb für die sein, die da mitmachen. Also ist es ein wesentlicher Teil des Projekts. Es ist vielleicht nicht der SINN des Projekts einen Gewinn zu verteilen. Aber ein wesentliches Merkmal ist es schon. Halt ein Teil des Projekt. Das Geld bei PM und die FIsche bei deinem Beispiel.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist einfach für jeden der einen großen Meißel hat viel wahrscheinlicher daß er den letzten Schlag durchführt als für Leute die den billigen Meißel haben. Wenn der große 10 Dmg macht udn der kleine 1 Dmg dann hat man pro Schlag 10 mal so viel Chance den Endschlag auszuführen wie mit einem kleinen.


Letztendlich macht es rein praktisch allerdings keinen Unterschied, ob deine Gewinnchance im Tausendstel Promillebereich oder im tausendstel tausendstel Promillebereich liegt. Wenn das Ding gerade noch 11 HP hatte, hast du auch Pech gehabt.



> Ich habe nur mal Dein Zitat hochkopiert^^  In meinen Augen hat Geld oder Gewinn bei einem Kunstprodukt nichts zu suchen da es den kreativen Prozess beeinflusst.


 Der kreative Prozess ist ja bereits abgeschlossen - das Durchführen des Spiels ist nur noch die Aufführung.

Und natürlich hat Kunst auch was mit Geld zu tun - spätestens, wenn das Kunstwerk von einem Kunstliebhaber gekauft wird (oder gegen Geld auf einer Ausstellung zu sehen ist).


----------



## Vordack (10. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Letztendlich macht es rein praktisch allerdings keinen Unterschied, ob deine Gewinnchance im Tausendstel Promillebereich oder im tausendstel tausendstel Promillebereich liegt. Wenn das Ding gerade noch 11 HP hatte, hast du auch Pech gehabt.[



Also noch mal... Du hast eine 10 fache Chance das Ende zu erleben als jemand der 1 DMG macht, an der Aussage ändert sich rein gar nichts...




> Und natürlich hat Kunst auch was mit Geld zu tun - spätestens, wenn das Kunstwerk von einem Kunstliebhaber gekauft wird (oder gegen Geld auf einer Ausstellung zu sehen ist).


 
Yo klar, Rembrant und co. haben ihre Werke nur gemacht um Geld zu verdienen


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht das Wesentlich ist, warum findet man dann keine andere Möglichkeit seine "Message" an den Mann zu bringen? Dass es ausgerechnet Goldfische waren ist nicht wesentlich (Goldfische sind vermutlich einfach am billigsten^^). Aber dass es Lebewesen waren, ist sehr wohl wesentlich.


 Es ist sicherlich eine Bestandteil, aber der eigentliche Kern des Kunstwerkes liegt in den Gedanken, die man sich _über _das Kunstwerk macht. Daß die Fische auf Knofpdruck getötet werden konnten, ist nur der Aufhänger, quasi der Urknall eines Gedankenkosmos, der sich daraus entwickelt.

Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein passender Inhalt für Molyneux' Projekt ein: Man selber. Also wenn man ein Foto oder seinen Namen oä darin finden würde und sich somit quasi selbst befreit hätte.


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2012)

DAS hier ist wahre Kunst. So muss das aussehen und nicht anders:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also noch mal... Du hast eine 10 fache Chance das Ende zu erleben als jemand der 1 DMG macht, an der Aussage ändert sich rein gar nichts...


Wir wissen aber noch nicht, wieviel HP das Ding genau hat und wieviel Schaden die einzelnen Meißel machen. 
Und selbst eine 10fache Gewinnchancenerhöhung ist bei einer Gewinnchance im Promillebereich immer noch nicht viel und nicht wirklich ausschlagsgebend.



> Yo klar, Rembrant und co. haben ihre Werke nur gemacht um Geld zu verdienen


 Wikipedia: Rembrandt:
_" ... Dieses Studium brach er jedoch nach kurzer Zeit ab, um eine Ausbildung  zum Maler zu beginnen. ... Im Anschluss absolvierte er 1624 eine sechsmonatige Lehrzeit bei dem Historienmaler Pieter Lastman in Amsterdam, die Rembrandt stärker prägte als die vorherige Ausbildung.
... Dort gründete er mit seinem Freund Jan Lievens eine eigene Werkstatt. Er widmete sich vor allem der Historienmalerei nach dem Vorbild seines Lehrers ...
Drei Jahre später fertigte er erstmals eine Radierung an und begann, Schüler aufzunehmen. Im selben Jahr zeigte ... Constantijn Huygens,  ... Interesse an der Kunst  Rembrandts. In der Folge unterstützte er den Künstler und vermittelte  ihm Aufträge. So konnte Rembrandt in den Jahren 1629 und 1630 sogar zwei  Bilder an die englische Krone veräußern..."_ usw

Ja, Rembrandt hat gemalt, um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Yo klar, Rembrant und co. haben ihre Werke nur gemacht um Geld zu verdienen



Ähh, ja, haben sie. Im Gegensatz zu manchem Maler der Moderne sahen sich die klassischen italienischen, niederländichen, etc. Meister in erster Linie als Handwerker, die schöne Dinge für reiche Leute hergestellt haben. Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. 

Edit: Im Englischen ist diese Verbindung übrigens auch heute noch deutlich erkennbar; "art" = Kunst, "artist" = Künstler, "artisan"= Handwerker.


----------



## Vordack (10. Juli 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ähh, ja, haben sie. Im Gegensatz zu manchem Maler der Moderne sahen sich die klassischen italienischen, niederländichen, etc. Meister in erster Linie als Handwerker, die schöne Dinge für reiche Leute hergestellt haben. Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger.



Okay, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht  Ich meinte eher daß die Künstler bei ihren großen Werken wohl kaum das Geld vor Augen gehabt haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Okay, da hab ich nicht nachgedacht  Ich meinte eher daß die Künstler bei ihren großen Werken wohl kaum das Geld vor Augen gehabt haben.


 
Und wieder, sorry, aber genau das. Wir haben hier z.B. einen reichen römischen Patrizier, meinetwegen sogar einen Kardinal, der Anfang 1500 sein Stadtpalazzo mit Bibelfresken verschönern lassen möchtr.
Also beauftragt er z.B. den gerade so beliebten Meister Michelangelo, er möge ihm doch bitte diesen Wunsch erfüllen.
Meister Michelangelo reist an, begutachtet die dafür vorgesehene Decke und macht dem Kardinal einen Kostenvoranschlag, ähnlich wie Handwerker heute. 

Hört sich jetzt leider sehr profan an, aber der brotlose Künstler, der nur für seine Kunst lebt, egal ob er von ihr leben kann, ist eigentlich eine "Erfindung des 19. Jahrhunderts (und hat sich bis heute erhalten).
Davor waren die Künstler eigentlich ausschließlich sehr geschäftstüchtige Handwerker, die einen boomenden Markt bedient haben.
Gilt für Musiker übrigens genauso, google mal nach Bach und Händel; Hauptsache, eine gut bezahlte Stelle bei einem solventen Fürsten.


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2012)

Sowas nennt man Auftragskunst (soweit ich weiß) und das gab es damals und gibt es heute auch noch.


----------



## Vordack (10. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Richtigstellung Spassbremse.

Ich hab ja auch nur gesagt daß *für mich* Kunst nichts mit Geld zu tun hat. Das ich mit der allgemein gültigen Regelung konform gehen muss steht ja nirgens


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke für die Richtigstellung Spassbremse.
> 
> Ich hab ja auch nur gesagt daß *für mich* Kunst nichts mit Geld zu tun hat. Das ich mit der allgemein gültigen Regelung konform gehen muss steht ja nirgens



So wird das heute vorwiegend gesehen, ja, insofern gehst Du eigentlich mit der allgemein gültigen Regelung konform. 
Nur sieht's eben in der Renaissance bzw. im Barock völlig anders aus. Man wäre damals auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, von Auftragskunst zu sprechen, einfach weil es für die damaligen Menschen absurd gewesen wäre, über die heutige Definition auch nur nachzudenken. 

Ohne jetzt zu weit ausschweifen zu wollen, aber Florenz z.B. gilt als Keimzelle der abendländischen bildenden Kunst. Warum?
Weil Florentiner Kaufleute (v.a. durch Woll- und Tuchhandel) im Spätmittelalter dermaßen gewaltige Vermögen angehäuft hatten, so dass sie nicht wussten, wohin damit. Ergo wollte man irgendwie angeben. Da es aber (religiös bedingt) damals noch als reichlich unschicklich galt, unverhohlen zu protzen, "begnügte" man sich mit sakralen Motiven (deshalb auch die vielen "Bibelszenen"-Gemälde aus jener Zeit). Mit solchen Bildern konnte man Freunde und Geschäftspartner mächtig beeindrucken, aber immer die schöne Ausrede "Ja...zur höheren Ehre Gottes!" verwenden. Natürlich wollte die Kurie auch nicht dagegen abstinken, und so entstand im Italien des 14/15. Jahrhunderts ein regelrechtes "Kunstwettrüsten".
Sehr lustig übrigens, in ihrer Geltungssucht konnte so mancher Patrizier es sich nicht verkneifen, vom Maler in irgendeiner Bibelszene mit festgehalten zu werden. Bei Boticellis Gemälden findet sich z.B. der ein, oder andere Medici mitten in der jeweiligen Bibelszene.


----------

